# Built in Wet/Dry questions(pics included)



## bossdog004 (May 20, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just got a great deal on a custom built 300 gallon tank. Really sweet, but it has a built in filter in the back of the tank. I have no idea how this thing works. There is no pump with it and I am sure that I will need to get one.

Any info on what to do would be great. Links to good pumps to buy also.

Thanks!


----------



## tahw (Jul 9, 2007)

From what i can make of this picture I guess you need to setup mech filter pads in the 2 middle compartments first so that it traps any debris that may overflow. Next just fill the compartment full of bio media on top of that mettalic crate looking thingy so the water drips over it. Then you will need not 1 but 2 pumps from what I understand. 1 in each of the outside compartments to pump the water back into the tank.

Since I dont know what view is this picture from I can be totally mistaken.


----------



## will74 (Mar 5, 2007)

How bout a pic from the side veiw?


----------



## bossdog004 (May 20, 2005)

It's painted black and you won't be able to see anything.


----------



## fote03 (Dec 1, 2006)

That is nice. But i have no idea where to start about how it works.


----------



## doghair (Oct 22, 2007)

If you could get few more pictures closer with some angles we might be able to figure it out.


----------



## Nor Cal Cichlid (Oct 24, 2007)

it looks similiar to the setup in my truvu, except i your filter is divided in 2


----------



## Nor Cal Cichlid (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.truvuaquariums.com/support.html
click on the product instruction manual


----------



## fote03 (Dec 1, 2006)

So whatever happen to this project??


----------

